# Grohl vs. Animal



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Dec 1 episode of The Muppets. Dave challenges Animal to a drum-off.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Dec 2 I battle the winner, its gonna be huge.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

fretboard said:


> Dec 1 episode of The Muppets. Dave challenges Animal to a drum-off.


I think I'd like to see that.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I'd rather see Animal challenge the Foo Fighters drummer Taylor Hawkins instead. He's always looked like the human version of Animal (to me anyway.)


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2015)

Nah .. Terry Bozzio


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I just told my son about the competition.

I asked him who is gonna win.

He says Dave Grohl....'cause he's real.

hahahaha


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

adcandour said:


> I just told my son about the competition.
> 
> I asked him who is gonna win.
> 
> ...


Lol jokes!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Frank sure knew how to put together a band...

.... I think Animal would win.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Your kid is sharp adcanbour.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Animal had a drum battle with Buddy Rich way back on the Muppet Show...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

LMAO,

That was awesome!

Great way to start the week.

Buddy ROCKED!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

after watching that, i would expect animal will beat dave grohl. buddy rich was the man, and he knew it, and made sure everyone else knew it. i know neil pert would never do that, but it would be fun if he did. not that i have anything bad to say about dave grohl, he's just not the drummer those guys were. no shame in that


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't know about that Cheezy.

Dave is just the kind of drummer to do such a thing. His style is closer to Animal's than Rich was.

Does anyone know who played Animal's drum parts?


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Ronnie Verrell was the "Animal drummer" in the clip with Buddy and on the old-school Muppet show. Played a bit with the Strawbs and Shirley Bassey.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

ha! I will have to make sure i see this. love grohl.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Animals a bully- going up against a 40-something ex-grunge drummer whos more of a guitarist/singer anyways.
Mike Mangini would make Animal look like as over-hyped as ronda rousey.
skip to 3:20 if youre short on time.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I have told people that Animal is my favorite drummer--but only with non-musicians.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

You guys are too damned young.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> You guys are too damned young.


 
LOL, and we have too much money?

(no such thing as either)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> You guys are too damned young.


Ah, memories. There was a time when if you could play that drumbeat on the naugahyde/leatherette ottoman at somebody's party, you were KING!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Ah, memories. There was a time when if you could play that drumbeat on the naugahyde/leatherette ottoman at somebody's party, you were KING!


At the parties I go to you still are.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> LOL, and we have too much money?
> 
> (no such thing as either)


Yup and you're paying for my Canada Pension and Old Age Security. Thanks.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

You're welcome.

Love the Ventures by the way.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The Grohl/Animal showdown got posted. Enjoy:





A buddy who teched for the Foos for a little while sent me this pic he took while they were in Japan in 2007. Here's Grohl at a soundcheck at Budokan. Great pic, IMO.


----------

